# questions about installing television antenna



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope this is the correct forum?

I plan to buy an omni (multi) directional antenna from Frys, hang it from the attic, and run a coaxial cable to television. I am within 35 miles of LA where most of the major stations are at.

My main concern is that an omni directional antenna is supposed to be optimized for channels 2 and 4, will reception for other channels be worse? Also this is the first time I've installed an antenna myself, are there any problems to look out for?


----------



## hbsparky (Apr 17, 2007)

do yourself a favor and buy a "Terk" brand antenna. I am in OC and haven't used antenna's in awhile, but terk is the best.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Check out http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx before buying an antenna.


----------

